# Performance Samples Con Moto - Violins A



## Kony (Nov 15, 2019)

From Performance Sample's Facebook page:

"Con Moto - Violins A" are in beta - here's an example (decca only, NO external verb, improv w zero edits/retakes), demonstrating the patch (3 dynamics). Available soon! 



Sounds amazing IMO!


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Nov 16, 2019)

Just the sound i am looking for.. absolutely beautiful and very smooth.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Nov 16, 2019)

It is a pity that this beautiful series has no repeat notes.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 16, 2019)

These guys know how to legato.

Will be very tempted to get these, when all the sections are out (which judging by their rather odd and all over the place release schedule) could be a while..!


----------



## Guffy (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm using the Violins B all the time, and this sounds even better. Instant purchase!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 16, 2019)

Anyone who says there is better legato out there will be (*censored by the FBI*.)


----------



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2019)

Marvelous!


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 16, 2019)

Amazing..These have become my favorite layering to go with CSS, so realistic...I hope it arrives soon, also Nashville strings...


----------



## pipedr (Nov 16, 2019)

What is the difference in concept between Violins A and B?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 16, 2019)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> It is a pity that this beautiful series has no repeat notes.


Gorgeous sound. I second this request for re-bowing.

Also, keeping in mind that Con Moto is just longs, it likely needs to be paired with a separate strings library to supply the shorts. There's a dynamic range feature that Jasper introduced in Fluid Shorts 2. He explained:

"I wanted to add some features for those who are trying to balance their patches to a template or reference recording. These features allow you to compress the dynamic range, expand the dynamic range..."

It would be an excellent idea to have that feature in Con Moto, to help match the dynamic range to that of other string libraries, which can fill in the missing articulations. This would make Con Moto more useful as a general workhorse library.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Nov 16, 2019)

pipedr said:


> What is the difference in concept between Violins A and B?


VIolins A was a re-record, I wanted to improve on Violins B. Player positioning (1st violins vs spread between 1st & 2nd), different players, and mainly - improved legato technique.


----------



## Sovereign (Nov 16, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Gorgeous sound. I second this request for re-bowing.


I second that.


----------



## NickDorito (Nov 16, 2019)

Sounds great. Curious what the dynamic range of this is compared to Violin B.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 16, 2019)

Jasper Blunk said:


> VIolins A was a re-record, I wanted to improve on Violins B. Player positioning (1st violins vs spread between 1st & 2nd), different players, and mainly - improved legato technique.


So using both, which would you say can be Vin 2? And CAN they be used in this fashion? Thanks.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Nov 16, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> So using both, which would you say can be Vin 2? And CAN they be used in this fashion? Thanks.


They can be, but I didn't record them with that intent. That said, Violins B was spread between 1st and 2nd vlns position, and Violins A was recorded solely in 1st vlns position.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 16, 2019)

Jasper Blunk said:


> They can be, but I didn't record them with that intent. That said, Violins B was spread between 1st and 2nd vlns position, and Violins A was recorded solely in 1st vlns position.


Awesome, thanks for that info...can't wait!!


----------



## Kony (Nov 17, 2019)

@Jasper Blunk would you have an approximate release date?


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 17, 2019)

I also love the legatos and ports in the new schmaltzy solo violin demos. So passionate and expressive! I try to get the JB violin sound like that, and I have not been successful.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## midiman (Nov 17, 2019)

Jasper Blunk said:


> VIolins A was a re-record, I wanted to improve on Violins B. Player positioning (1st violins vs spread between 1st & 2nd), different players, and mainly - improved legato technique.



When I hear Jasper say "I wanted to improve on Violins B" it just shows the level of perfectionism he carries. I mean, violins B are so amazing that it makes me chuckle to hear "I wanted to improve on Violins B". But that is what visionaries do. And that is why his libraries sound the way they sound. The sky is the limit with Jasper. I have utmost respect for him.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 2, 2019)

@Jasper Blunk ...Hi, any ETA you can share about the violin A? Eagerly awaiting.  Thanks.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Dec 2, 2019)

Jake -- Aside from one technical issue, it's ready to go. In the meantime, here are some examples.

Pricing is TBA upon release, along with 'cross-grade' pricing info for Violins B users.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 2, 2019)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Jake -- Aside from one technical issue, it's ready to go. In the meantime, here are some examples.
> 
> Pricing is TBA upon release, along with 'cross-grade' pricing info for Violins B users.



Love the cross-grading pricing idea.. I have B, and can't wait for A.. Thanks.


----------



## NickDorito (Dec 4, 2019)

It's out


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 4, 2019)

NickDorito said:


> It's out


WHAT!!! I just checked their site about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 4, 2019)

It's true...it's out. But I have to say, it no where near the price I was expecting at all. Still buying it, But truly seems high...but man, I NEED it.. LOL


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 4, 2019)

Think I'll stick with B, which I'm happy with.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 4, 2019)

Gerbil said:


> Think I'll stick with B, which I'm happy with.


I think A adds a whole different sound. But I need A to go with B for a violin II sound. I wished PS would have released the viola though, as this would have given us at least 3 out of 4 instruments...I am just not sure why the price is so damn high...I was truly expecting it to be at the same price point as the cello at least, and be around the $80 mark...but glad it's not a 2 day intro price as it was last time...LOL


----------



## NickDorito (Dec 5, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I think A adds a whole different sound. But I need A to go with B for a violin II sound. I wished PS would have released the viola though, as this would have given us at least 3 out of 4 instruments...I am just not sure why the price is so damn high...I was truly expecting it to be at the same price point as the cello at least, and be around the $80 mark...but glad it's not a 2 day intro price as it was last time...LOL



What do you think about Violins B compared to Violins A?


----------



## NickDorito (Dec 5, 2019)

I've used Violins B on every project I’ve done since release. I feel like it’s more expressive than A and i may end up using A for 2nd violins, but It’s worth buying both imo. No other library compares to these.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 5, 2019)

Sounds great. I use B a lot now. It does things that other libraries can't do. I feel the same for A.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2019)

I know B is very good, but imho my taste A has better sound than B.


----------



## IvanP (Dec 5, 2019)

Wow. Even with the crossgrade for B users, it's double price from what I paid when I bought Violins B and also Celli.

I'm sure there's an improvement, but just a bit steep for a single Legato patch.


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 5, 2019)

Purchased (even though it is somewhat expensive).


----------



## IvanP (Dec 5, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I think A adds a whole different sound. But I need A to go with B for a violin II sound. I wished PS would have released the viola though, as this would have given us at least 3 out of 4 instruments...I am just not sure why the price is so damn high...I was truly expecting it to be at the same price point as the cello at least, and be around the $80 mark...but glad it's not a 2 day intro price as it was last time...LOL



Hi, Jaketanner, since you have both, do you feel there's a huge difference between A and B that would justify the price Tag? 

Thank you!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 5, 2019)

It's definitely a high price, but that also means more exclusivity. Not many people will have that sound! CSS has been the best library for legato before CM IMO and I hear it in every damn track and it's annoying! That won't be happening any time soon with most of the CM volumes and particularly not Vlns A hehe. 
I also just had to buy it (intro and I had Vlns B so - yea!!) because it probably won't be at that price again within less than a year and I've never been sooo impressed by the legato of any library! The legato made my jaw drop in the demos. Excited to play with it!


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 5, 2019)

NickDorito said:


> What do you think about Violins B compared to Violins A?


I haven’t purchased a yet, so I cannot make a direct comparison. But from what I heard, the Legado definitely seems to be smoother and the sound seems to be thicker. But until I pick it up tomorrow, I won’t be able to do a direct comparison… But Along with everyone else, I’m going to use them as either first or second… And if you add in the free sustain violin legacy you can get an even thicker sound.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 5, 2019)

IvanP said:


> Hi, Jaketanner, since you have both, do you feel there's a huge difference between A and B that would justify the price Tag?
> 
> Thank you!


I do not have violin a house of yet. Because they gave until the 14th, I decided to buy the Joshua Bell essential first since it expires sooner… But I will be picking up violins a tomorrow. I can report back once I can do a Comparison.


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 5, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> CSS has been the best library for legato before CM IMO and I hear it in every damn track and it's annoying!


Allow me to disagree. CSS sounded and will always sound good as it simply sounds like...a real string section with real good sounding legato... so it's hard to be annoyed or bored from something that just sounds natural. yes the tone is dark but can be treated. Now with CM, good luck to avoid being repetitive with the wet environment+bow-change legato+hyped vibrato that you're stuck with in every single note. Not to say that it doesn't sound good by any means, in fact it sounds excellent, but overdoing the natural is in itself something unnatural.That's my personal humble opinion of course


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 5, 2019)

hmm $209 for a single legato patch of a single section with only 3 dynamic layers ("MODERATELY soft"???). Not saying it's not worth it as it obviously sounds good from the demos. But the programming would want to almost cure cancer justify it. Also, disappointed there's no crossgrade option for Con Moto - Cellos owners where were the first to dive in.

Looking forward to hearing more use experiences.


----------



## reutunes (Dec 5, 2019)

Honestly, I wasn't super impressed with the legato from con moto cellos and found it rather bumpy. Hopefully this violin section improves things as the website states the legato scripting has been worked on.

As pointed out by other contributors, the dynamic range and articulations of these libraries are limiting.

Not wanting to trash Performance Samples, but I honestly am not sure what they've done here to deserve this kind of pricing. I think that their model is, to put it politely, "optimistic".


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 5, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> Allow me to disagree. CSS sounded and will always sound good as it simply sounds like...a real string section with real good sounding legato... so it's hard to be annoyed or bored from something that just sounds natural. yes the tone is dark but can be treated. Now with CM, good luck to avoid being repetitive with the wet environment+bow-change legato+hyped vibrato that you're stuck with in every single note. Not to say that it doesn't sound good by any means, in fact it sounds excellent, but overdoing the natural is in itself something unnatural.That's my personal humble opinion of course


I'm not sure why you pick out the vibrato because CSS has just as much vibrato if my sonic profile from the top of my head is correct. There is no in between full vibrato and zero vibrato. And the zero vibrato doesn't have true legato. So there is no real superiority there, unless you simply prefer the vibrato in CSS, which is subjective of course. I like both equally I think.
I also don't get the legato thing... CSS has one type of normal legato that can be lengthened and shortened, I don't think those are separate recordings. And then portamento, which doesn't really defy repetitiveness for the most part since it's not an alternative to normal legato, unless the notes are very close by. So, not really much more legato variance...
I also like the wet environment. I don't understand why a natural sounding sample should not be wet since that will be the case with every *typical* real recording as well, which we all try to emulate. And even just on a personal level, I don't like strings close or dry. + Actually they can be dried up and front faced quite well with 2 different types of close mics, one even isolating the first few players giving a very defined divisi/1st chair feel.
And I personally find it very easy to be annoyed by the very same samples being used in every 2nd piece! In fact I'm already rolling my eyes each time I hear CSS in a piece and when I use it I always layer something else to change the sound a bit.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 5, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> CSS has one type of normal legato that can be lengthened and shortened, I don't think those are separate recordings.


Just to clarify, I believe CSS (advanced legato mode) has three speeds, which are each taken from recordings played at that speed*. Plus the portamento, the rebow, the marcato legato, and the very short legato that comes with the classic patches (for minimal latency). And there's no controls to stretch the legato length. 

* EDIT: I thought I read in the CSS manual that the legato speeds are all taken from recordings played at those speeds. But after checking, I don't see it. So I actually don't know.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 5, 2019)

@Jasper Blunk ---

Please add a control to Con Moto that allows the user to compress/expand the volume range, like you have done with Fluid Shorts II.

It will help to match Con Moto with other libraries, since it is only a sustain patch and will need to be combined with other instruments to fill in the other articulations.

At the moment my copy of Con Moto Violins B is sadly sitting on the sidelines because I'm having trouble integrating it with my other strings.


----------



## lucor (Dec 5, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> @Jasper Blunk ---
> 
> Please add a control to Con Moto that allows the user to compress/expand the volume range, like you have done with Fluid Shorts II.
> 
> It will help to match Con Moto with other libraries, since it is only a sustain patch and will need to be combined with other instruments to fill in the other articulations.


He did actually add that feature to the Violins A! But yeah, an update to the other Con Moto's to bring them up to speed would be great.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 5, 2019)

lucor said:


> He did actually add that feature to the Violins A! But yeah, an update to the other Con Moto's to bring them up to speed would be great.


My Con Moto Violins B is sad because it can't join in the fun. Won't you please help this poor VI play with its friends. 

Kudos for adding that feature in Con Moto Violins A though.


----------



## artomatic (Dec 5, 2019)

The vibratos are a bit much for me on the demos. So is this baked in... is there a non-vib patch?


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 5, 2019)

For those that have both A and B, are violins A more nimble or the same as B? Can they play a fast legato also?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 5, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Just to clarify, I believe CSS (advanced legato mode) has three speeds, which are each taken from recordings played at that speed. Plus the portamento, the rebow, the marcato legato, and the very short legato that comes with the classic patches (for minimal latency). And there's no controls to stretch the legato length.


It doesn't sound like different recordings for the legato at all. I even checked it some time ago and heard the same kind of recording artifacts at all the speeds. And the marcato legato is most certainly just the fast cut legato with short notes on top. At least that's how it sounds like to me.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 5, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> hmm $209 for a single legato patch of a single section with only 3 dynamic layers ("MODERATELY soft"???). Not saying it's not worth it as it obviously sounds good from the demos. But the programming would want to almost cure cancer justify it. Also, disappointed there's no crossgrade option for Con Moto - Cellos owners where were the first to dive in.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more use experiences.



This. It sounds good, but it is pricey for what it is.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 5, 2019)

Here some audio examples I did. (Links are not visible via handy!) Just a few minutes after installing the library. No editing or retakes, except removing a few bad notes and silly dynamics I played in. Of course it can sound even better with actual proper programming and processing. My examples are naked, except some mic mixing in the last 2, which I talk about below.

This one I think was just the decca mic as it loads out of the box.



And here another less nonsensical improv with a custom mic mix I made. Attached an image with my mix here: (click to make big)







Aaaand here I tried how it sounds like to play repeated notes. It sounds surprisingly good!! I don't think there is any rebowing scripting under the hood but it seems like the sustains were recorded in a way that makes them very suitable for defined and expressive re-triggering.


I'm very impressed and happy with this library!!!!!!! (Those are JUST enough !!'s haha)


----------



## ka00 (Dec 5, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Here some audio examples I did. (Links are not visible via handy!) Just a few minutes after installing the library. No editing or retakes, except removing a few bad notes and silly dynamics I played in. Of course it can sound even better with actual proper programming and processing. My examples are naked, except some mic mixing in the last 2, which I talk about below.
> 
> This one I think was just the decca mic as it loads out of the box.
> 
> ...





Thanks for posting these! Pretty convincing. And the repeated notes do indeed sound good to me.


----------



## Geocranium (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm a little disappointed in the limited-time upgrade offer. One thing that I really like about the Cinematic Studio Series is that the loyalty discounts on new products never expire.


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 5, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> For those that have both A and B, are violins A more nimble or the same as B? Can they play a fast legato also?


they're equal I would say.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 5, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> they're equal I would say.


Cool thanks


----------



## Guffy (Dec 5, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> @Jasper Blunk ---
> 
> Please add a control to Con Moto that allows the user to compress/expand the volume range, like you have done with Fluid Shorts II.
> 
> ...


In the meantime you could always use the faithful cc11 🙂


----------



## artomatic (Dec 5, 2019)

I was gonna push the buy button but it's just a bit high for me for a single patch product. Not to mention the vibrato is also a bit much for me. 
Waiting for the Nashville Chamber Strings to come out,


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 5, 2019)

artomatic said:


> Waiting for the Nashville Chamber Strings to come out


Me too...but let's figure if this Con Moto library is going to be upwards of $500 when all is said and done with the viola and bass...and that's for ONE articulation...imagine when its all 4 instruments and a normal array of articulations? probably well over $1k


----------



## Geocranium (Dec 5, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Me too...but let's figure if this Con Moto library is going to be upwards of $500 when all is said and done with the viola and bass...and that's for ONE articulation...imagine when its all 4 instruments and a normal array of articulations? probably well over $1k



Over $1k would make it (to my knowledge) the most expensive strings library on the market. A pretty bold assertion of value.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 5, 2019)

Geocranium said:


> Over $1k would make it (to my knowledge) the most expensive strings library on the market. A pretty bold assertion of value.


Well, of course this is a guess...based off of the Con Moto pricing so far...and for ONE articulation. I can only imagine how expensive it would be for an entire section with the major articulations...Believe me, I am hoping not even close to that, but it's been hinted already by Jasper that it's going to be well north of $450...as someone else suggested. So it's anyones guess.. LOL


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 5, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Here some audio examples I did. (Links are not visible via handy!) Just a few minutes after installing the library. No editing or retakes, except removing a few bad notes and silly dynamics I played in. Of course it can sound even better with actual proper programming and processing. My examples are naked, except some mic mixing in the last 2, which I talk about below.
> 
> This one I think was just the decca mic as it loads out of the box.
> 
> ...



The examples sound _great_ to my ears. Somewhere in the back of my brain, though, there's a part of me that wonders if it's weird for a violin section to do a bow change on every note.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 6, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> The examples sound _great_ to my ears. Somewhere in the back of my brain, though, there's a part of me that wonders if it's weird for a violin section to do a bow change on every note.


I have that too when I play some things hehe... but mostly it works for me and when I really don't like the defined transition it should work to pull down the cc1 or cc11 data very quickly exactly at the transition to make it more subtle.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Dec 6, 2019)

What do you think is easier and faster to create? Spiccato, staccato, marcato articulation or real legato? I think that 80% of the resources will be spent only on a good, well-honed true legato articulation.
That's why Con Moto is so expensive. This is not a spitfire studio series for schoolchildren. And he has no worthy competitors yet.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 6, 2019)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> What do you think is easier and faster to create? Spiccato, staccato, marcato articulation or real legato? I think that 80% of the resources will be spent only on a good, well-honed true legato articulation.
> That's why Con Moto is so expensive. This is not a spitfire studio series for schoolchildren. And he has no worthy competitors yet.


Yea right...
It's the depth of sampling and incredibly meticulous scripting. 
It's beyond everything else. The sustains are longer and have interest and movement to them rather than the same fragment looping every 2 seconds (happens a damn lot).
Also, based on my ears and tests there is no stretching of samples. Every single semi tone is a new sample, whereas in other libraries it's common to record every second semi-tone and stretch the rest.
Also, all 3 dynamic layers seem to have their own legato transitions - whereas a bunch of other libraries only have one or 2 for the entire dynamic range, resulting in the usual disconnected and bumpy legato that causes cancer when doing lyrical string writing. 
That's also why they are between 2 - 3 GB in size with 4 mic positions (so, around 700 MB per mic position I guess) whereas usually it seems to be around 200 - 400 MB for 1 mic with other strings legatos I think.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 6, 2019)

I’m going to be picking up violins a tonight, but one thing still bugs me about the series. It’s all under one name, but it seems that each instrument is individual from the next. Meaning that the cellos have an attack built in and the violins dont. Then Vin A is “better” than Vin B and so on. Like there’s no consistent “section”. It’s not a real complaint more than an observation. Are we buying individual sections or will it be a while once all is said and done?


----------



## Vik (Dec 6, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I’m going to be picking up violins a tonight, but one thing still bugs me about the series. It’s all under one name, but it seems that each instrument is individual from the next. Meaning that the cellos have an attack built in and the violins dont. Then Vin A is “better” than Vin B and so on.


They probably have decided to make each of the instruments as good as they are capable of, and personally, I like the idea of Vln A, vln B etc. Maybe they'll come up with Violin C and D also, based on the same concept, but with different qualities. 

I agree, btw, that the price of the Violin A is high. At the same time, as one of many who has bought into several string libraries, I would have preferred to buy into one 'concept' when I started (again) to buy sample libraries some years ago. The end price for a mocked up violin track today is also quite high - because many of us have bought 5 (or 50) libraries. Knowing how expressive and playable the legatos are in the Con Moto series, this could possibly mean less need to buy into many other libraries to get an as good result. As an example - if Mural had been as good as SSS later turned out to become, or how good SCS is, I probably would never have bought Mural. Likewise, if I had bought Berlin Strings first, I probably wouldn't have bought SSS, and definitely not Mural (even if my initial response to Berlin Strings was somehow disappointing, because the initial impression of the samples was they they weren't as 'in your face' as the Mural samples). So - for someone who really is into the con moto concept, maybe the higher price, lack of other articulations and and the Vln A vs Vln B thing isn't seen as a major limitation. In general, I'm personally much more interested a library which does what it is supposed to do really well – compared with libraries that makes you keep wanting to invest in new libraries.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 6, 2019)

Vik said:


> They probably have decided to make each of the instruments as good as they are capable of, and personally, I like the idea of Vln A, vln B etc. Maybe they'll come up with Violin C and D also, based on the same concept, but with different qualities.
> 
> I agree, btw, that the price of the Violin A is high. At the same time, as one of many who has bought into several string libraries, I would have preferred to buy into one 'concept' when I started (again) to buy sample libraries some years ago. The end price for a mocked up violin track today is also quite high - because many of us have bought 5 (or 50) libraries. Knowing how expressive and playable the legatos are in the Con Moto series, this could possibly mean less need to buy into many other libraries to get an as good result. As an example - if Mural had been as good as SSS later turned out to become, or how good SCS is, I probably would never have bought Mural. Likewise, if I had bought Berlin Strings first, I probably wouldn't have bought SSS, and definitely not Mural (even if my initial response to Berlin Strings was somehow disappointing, because the initial impression of the samples was they they weren't as 'in your face' as the Mural samples). So - for someone who really is into the con moto concept, maybe the higher price, lack of other articulations and and the Vln A vs Vln B thing isn't seen as a major limitation. In general, I'm personally much more interested a library which does what it is supposed to do really well – compared with libraries that makes you keep wanting to invest in new libraries.


I do have many libraries...and if Con Moto were a complete library with multiple articulations, yes..This would be my go to library, and I'd most likely going to get the Nashville chamber when it comes out...if it's not a ridiculous price that is.. I have SCS already.

And while not a complaint, just disappointed that as good as the Con Moto is, it's still only legato and sustains. I have Fluid Shorts I, and maybe with the two I can do a completed piece...but frustrating that Con Moto is stuck with legato. I understand that you can't have "with motion" on shorts or even marcatos...so I do understand the concept I guess... 

I love the sound of the strings even more than the playability...it's a unique sound that no other library has...CSS comes close, and I layer them together...so CSS can easily fill in the violas and basses for now.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 6, 2019)

I looked at the manual on their site, and found nothing explaining this. The only one I played with and kinda got what it does, is the expand the dynamic range...but not sure the proper use of any of these, and why they were included and also what it does to the sound if used...obviously wasn't intended to be used...so I am guess this is just something to mess with IF you needed more control?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 6, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I looked at the manual on their site, and found nothing explaining this. The only one I played with and kinda got what it does, is the expand the dynamic range...but not sure the proper use of any of these, and why they were included and also what it does to the sound if used...obviously wasn't intended to be used...so I am guess this is just something to mess with IF you needed more control?


Jasper explained those in this post.

"I wanted to add some features for those who are trying to balance their patches to a template or reference recording. These features allow you to compress the dynamic range, expand the dynamic range, compress the high register (like Oceania’s flatten dynamics button), and compress the low register. There's also a makeup gain knob to turn volume up and down."

And I've actually been asking for these controls to be added to Con Moto Violins B and Cellos. Although yesterday I made a code in Logic's Scripter that will essentially do what I need.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 6, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Jasper explained those in this post.
> 
> "I wanted to add some features for those who are trying to balance their patches to a template or reference recording. These features allow you to compress the dynamic range, expand the dynamic range, compress the high register (like Oceania’s flatten dynamics button), and compress the low register. There's also a makeup gain knob to turn volume up and down."
> 
> And I've actually been asking for these controls to be added to Con Moto Violins B and Cellos. Although yesterday I made a code in Logic's Scripter that will essentially do what I need.


Thanks...missed that post. But not sure what those features add that I couldn't do with volume...and why would I want to compress dynamics on strings when all we want are MORE dynamics.. LOL Maybe not seeing the applications as explained. But either way, I most likely will only use the expand dynamics, as this gives you a niente with the mod wheel...although not realistic, it can add to a nice crescendo effect.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 6, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Thanks...missed that post. But not sure what those features add that I couldn't do with volume...and why would I want to compress dynamics on strings when all we want are MORE dynamics.. LOL Maybe not seeing the applications as explained. But either way, I most likely will only use the expand dynamics, as this gives you a niente with the mod wheel...although not realistic, it can add to a nice crescendo effect.


You could use it to match Con Moto with CSS. If you match them both at the top volume, what you'll notice is that CSS will get quieter as your mod wheel gets close to its lowest point. If you turn the Con Moto volume down to match, then its volume at the top won't match anymore. That's what I mean by volume range.

Since CSS has a greater range, you would need to expand Con Moto's range to match it if. Of course, some folks might suggest riding the volume knob, since it essentially could do the same thing. But that's just more work and less precise, and can interfere with mixing later on. In my opinion, setting up levels properly is a far better way.

And for Con Moto, volume matching is a greater consideration because it is only one articulation. And so it is virtually a given that you'll need to pair it with other libraries.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 7, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> You could use it to match Con Moto with CSS. If you match them both at the top volume, what you'll notice is that CSS will get quieter as your mod wheel gets close to its lowest point. If you turn the Con Moto volume down to match, then its volume at the top won't match anymore. That's what I mean by volume range.
> 
> Since CSS has a greater range, you would need to expand Con Moto's range to match it if. Of course, some folks might suggest riding the volume knob, since it essentially could do the same thing. But that's just more work and less precise, and can interfere with mixing later on. In my opinion, setting up levels properly is a far better way.
> 
> And for Con Moto, volume matching is a greater consideration because it is only one articulation. And so it is virtually a given that you'll need to pair it with other libraries.


Ah, ok. Got it...makes sense.


----------



## Patrick.K (Dec 7, 2019)

I everyone,
I'm taking advantage of this discussion to try to clarify something that bothers me.
I took advantage of the promotions of the month of November to buy all the products of PS, except the choirs.
I am very satisfied... But I am disappointed by the "Fluid Shorts II", apart from crackling noises who don't bother me, I do not see what they have more compared to other libraries, I find that the sound is bad or not better than others, or so I do not use it, I had to miss something? .... If someone one can explain to me, it could help me understand.


----------



## staypuft (Dec 7, 2019)

Patrick9152 said:


> I everyone,
> I'm taking advantage of this discussion to try to clarify something that bothers me.
> I took advantage of the promotions of the month of November to buy all the products of PS, except the choirs.
> I am very satisfied... But I am disappointed by the "Fluid Shorts II", apart from crackling noises who don't bother me, I do not see what they have more compared to other libraries, I find that the sound is bad or not better than others, or so I do not use it, I had to miss something? .... If someone one can explain to me, it could help me understand.



I also pulled the trigger on Fluid Shorts and yes there are ´´crackling noises`` but I found them very easy to fix with a quick RX7 pass. I suppose it wouln´t take much time or effort to provide a clean sample set. Did you contact Jasper about it? if not i´ll shoot him a msg


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 7, 2019)

staypuft said:


> I also pulled the trigger on Fluid Shorts and yes there are ´´crackling noises`` but I found them very easy to fix with a quick RX7 pass. I suppose it wouln´t take much time or effort to provide a clean sample set. Did you contact Jasper about it? if not i´ll shoot him a msg


Cool. If it gets fixed, let us know.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 20, 2019)

staypuft said:


> I´m just getting into Performance Samples and switched the violins of a mockup I´m working on with Con Moto A. I think it worked pretty well, the bow changes don´t bother me at all....SSS and LASS first chair as well. CC and EQ to taste.


Just for the record, as we've come to expect now, Staypuft's 'demo' here is just another rip from a soundtrack: 


Apologies if any of his posts have influenced anybody's decisions in any way.


----------



## PeterJCroissant (Dec 20, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Just for the record, as we've come to expect now, Staypuft's 'demo' here is just another rip from a soundtrack:
> 
> 
> Apologies if any of his posts have influenced anybody's decisions in any way.




i am in shock, why would anyone do this...I hope he gets some help, genuinely.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 20, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Here some audio examples I did. (Links are not visible via handy!) Just a few minutes after installing the library. No editing or retakes, except removing a few bad notes and silly dynamics I played in. Of course it can sound even better with actual proper programming and processing. My examples are naked, except some mic mixing in the last 2, which I talk about below.
> 
> This one I think was just the decca mic as it loads out of the box.
> 
> ...




Woah!

Reckon it could play this at 2:14???!!


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 20, 2019)

Also, can Violins A do the repetitions like Violins B can in that demo?


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 20, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Just for the record, as we've come to expect now, Staypuft's 'demo' here is just another rip from a soundtrack:
> 
> 
> Apologies if any of his posts have influenced anybody's decisions in any way.




Lol it’s almost like he didn’t realize this was a forum of people who generally REALLY like film music.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 21, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Woah!
> 
> Reckon it could play this at 2:14???!!



I don't hope so because that line sounds pretty awful to me haha. But doesn't sound like anything challenging for any library. 


NeonMediaKJT said:


> Also, can Violins A do the repetitions like Violins B can in that demo?


Not sure which demo of Violins B you mean... both libraries don't have sampled repetitions but Violins A sounds pretty great when repeating notes because of the way they sampled the sustains, as can be heard in the last example. Violins B doesn't do this that well, just based on my memory.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 21, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> I don't hope so because that line sounds pretty awful to me haha. But doesn't sound like anything challenging for any library.
> 
> Not sure which demo of Violins B you mean... both libraries don't have sampled repetitions but Violins A sounds pretty great when repeating notes because of the way they sampled the sustains, as can be heard in the last example. Violins B doesn't do this that well, just based on my memory.



Wait... Awful????? Did I read that right?

The part at 2:14 in the strings I tried doing with CSS, but the rebowing isn't defined enough. Your Con Motto rebowing test sounds like it'd be more defined and more similar to that track.
Just realised my question got mixed up. What I meant to ask was "can Violins B do a convincing fake rebow like you did in your Violins A test" You answered my question, anyway


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 21, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Wait... Awful????? Did I read that right?
> 
> The part at 2:14 in the strings I tried doing with CSS, but the rebowing isn't defined enough. Your Con Motto rebowing test sounds like it'd be more defined and more similar to that track.
> Just realised my question got mixed up. What I meant to ask was "can Violins B do a convincing fake rebow like you did in your Violins A test" You answered my question, anyway


Hah, somehow I didn't even notice that this passage was a rebow-feast.  Just sounded like a very unstable long notes to me. Still odd to me, but anyway - I don't think this will sound good with Con Moto Violins A because there are no round robins. You're just gonna have a "marcato-machine-gun" in that sense.
2 repetitions sound fine but 4 like in the example quite certainly won't work.. unless it's very buried in orchestration.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 21, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> What I meant to ask was "can Violins B do a convincing fake rebow like you did in your Violins A test" You answered my question, anyway


What I would suggest here, is to use both violins, and just alternate. truthfully, throwing in CSS as one of the violins might work if fast enough because CSS is closest to PS...I have them all, and they also blend quite well together.


----------



## Aceituna (Aug 11, 2020)

"Con Moto" is now on sale.
I am now just using Hollywood Strings.
Thinking to buy CSS on next sale.
But now I am on doubt.
Do you think would it be worthy for me to buy "Con Moto" instead of CSS?


----------



## GingerMaestro (Aug 11, 2020)

Con Moto is not really an either or situation as only has one articulation. Legato, which sounds great. However I use it to layer with CSS and it works really well. I think the Celli & Violas are the best for me> The Fluid Shorts I & II also layer very well with CSS..


----------



## mcalis (Aug 15, 2020)

Aceituna said:


> "Con Moto" is now on sale.
> I am now just using Hollywood Strings.
> Thinking to buy CSS on next sale.
> But now I am on doubt.
> Do you think would it be worthy for me to buy "Con Moto" instead of CSS?


If you already own a bunch of string libraries and have your basic articulations covered, Con Moto might be a nice addition to your arsenal. If you don't have your basics covered, I would absolutely get CSS first. 

A great reason to get Con Moto is that it does away with any roadblocks between you and your ideas. I can't tell you how valuable it is to not have to keyswitch or find the right articulation, but to just sit down and play stuff in. I got the bundle during the flash sale and made this little doodle:




Now regardless of what you think of that little sketch, I can tell you this: Con Moto allowed me to write much more melodically than I would usually do when converting from a piano sketch.

That said, you can do sustains and bow-change legato with it, and that's it. It won't be right for all your pieces, it starts to fall apart at high tempos and because there are no RR legato transitions, alternating between two notes will quickly start to sound fake. Also, if you're a stickler for consistency between mic positions and volume, CM will drive you up the wall. The choose of mic positions is another strength in my book however, you really can get a broad spectrum of width and depth out of it by playing with the mic mixer.

Now that the sale has ended and the regular bundle price has returned, I would honestly personally be much less inclined to make the purchase. I have tremendous respect for what Jasper Blunk does and I don't think he's over charging for the meticulous work he puts into his products., but at the regular price I would not be able to justify the purchase to myself.


----------

